# Cyp flower close-ups.



## John M (Jun 9, 2011)

As a supplement to this thread about my Cypripedium parviflorum v. pubescens garden:http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21147 here are 8 close-up photos of different clones.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 9, 2011)

:clap: What a show !!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Dido (Jun 9, 2011)

great pictures, 
did you ever seen one with yellow petals, 
have only heard of them. 
Heard that kentuckiense should exist too with yellow petals.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for putting more pics of these beauties.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## wojtek (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm in shock !!!:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## John M (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for your comments everybody!

I have no plants with all yellow petals, Dido. Although, some of my pubescens have very pale brown petals. ......And I haven't even heard of kentuckiense with all yellow petals....they must be very rare. You might enjoy seeing these photos in toddybear's thread from a couple years ago. These flowers are the yellow petalled variety of pubescens and they're very beautiful!
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12424&highlight=Cypripedium



Dido said:


> great pictures,
> did you ever seen one with yellow petals,
> have only heard of them.
> Heard that kentuckiense should exist too with yellow petals.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 9, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!

Impressive!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 9, 2011)

Those are all great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2011)

Wowwowwow!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 10, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 10, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: OMG!!! They're multiplying like lily of the valley, if they were only that easy!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2011)

Lovely photos John. This really is a great species - so much variety that is perhaps only rivaled by C. macranthos. In another 10 years that patch is going to out of hand!


----------

